# Post some older pictures of yourself



## TheMildlyStrangeone (May 19, 2008)

This picture is from a totally different time of my life. I was definitely a stoner then and more carefree (apathetic, if you will). I find it interesting looking at older pictures that I have. Pictures really do capture many things that aren't apparent at the time. Everyone should post a pic from a different 'era' in their lives.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (May 19, 2008)

This was about... 5 years ago. I was a total kid.


----------



## Laz (May 19, 2008)

Wow, nice pic Mary, you were and are a cutie! :blush:

Here are a couple from about 5 or 6 years ago at my office. Fun times  

View attachment laz_1.jpg


View attachment laz_2.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 19, 2008)

Blast from the Past.

Running for Office back in 2000





Making a homemade xmas wreath





Good Cake





All I needed was a Jameson's sour





My first DECA Trophy... man, were those the days...





HS Grad.


----------



## Love.Metal (May 20, 2008)

How long ago is TOO long? haha.
Me as a cute little Sarah Beth
and
my senior pic...my mother insisted on my looking "decent". blah. I was 17 *embarassed chuckle*


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 20, 2008)

Fed Ex Pope circa 5 years ago


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

Is this going to turn into a baby photo thread?


----------



## Nerdzilla (May 20, 2008)

Ooooh, what older shots have I got then.... Here's one from around a decade ago when I was busy failing university. 

View attachment shy guy.jpg


----------



## Tad (May 20, 2008)

I've put this pic up one or two other places around Dimensions....this was me in the mid-80s, in my late teens. The expression may be because I was out tourist-ing with m parents, or it may have been simply traditional teenage jadedness, I'm not sure anymore. I'm not as big looking as I imagined myself to be at the time, but then again I may have sucked it in for the photo.


----------



## Smite (May 20, 2008)

When Guitar Hero first came out, before it was massively popular, they had a "Show your Guitar Hero face" contest, this was my entry (second place).





Eighth grade :X.


----------



## rabbitislove (May 20, 2008)

1) Crappy Digital Camera (age 16)
2) Senior picture from high school (age 17)
3) One of my best friends and I (age 16)
4) Me in my high school cafeteria (age 17) 

Wasn't I cute? Don't worry, my eyebrows grew back. 

View attachment old14.jpg


View attachment old12.jpg


View attachment old5.jpg


View attachment old17.jpg


----------



## Carl1h (May 21, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of me from '96. Pretty self explanatory, I think.


----------



## Mythik (May 21, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> 1) Crappy Digital Camera (age 16)
> 2) Senior picture from high school (age 17)
> 3) One of my best friends and I (age 16)
> 4) Me in my high school cafeteria (age 17)
> ...



Adorable. :wubu:


----------



## Mythik (May 21, 2008)

This is about 10 years old; I'll have to dig around and try to find something older.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (May 21, 2008)

all great pics! Although, I feel a bit dumb, my pic is only like 2 years old.


----------



## pendulous (May 21, 2008)

Carl1h said:


> Here are a couple pics of me from '96. Pretty self explanatory, I think.



796?


___________________________


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 21, 2008)

Carl1h said:


> Here are a couple pics of me from '96. Pretty self explanatory, I think.



*Note to self, make sure Carl1h doesn't have my cell / address or know how to contact me....runs screaming and shivering back to the safety of her house *


----------



## David Bowie (May 21, 2008)

All my old photogs were burned in a fire..


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 21, 2008)

These were taken at least 8 - 10 years ago. Note the horrible black lip liner and the gratuitous cleavage display.


----------



## Mythik (May 21, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> These were taken at least 8 - 10 years ago. Note the horrible black lip liner and the gratuitous cleavage display.



Beautiful, then and now. And the gratuitous display is just fine.  :wubu:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 21, 2008)

Mythik said:


> This is about 10 years old; I'll have to dig around and try to find something older.



Very cute, Mr. Mythik!


----------



## Goreki (May 22, 2008)

The word is 'Baby Bat" 






God I was little!


----------



## topher38 (May 22, 2008)

this is me 2003 Northern Sweden note the ponytail..


----------



## Melian (May 22, 2008)

Goreki: soooo cute! Aww, baby bat 

Here's one of me (barely recognizable with natural hair colour) from when I was 21 and in third year uni. Note the god awful webcam quality and weird angle (that's a hood, not a hunch!).


----------



## Laz (May 22, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> 1) Crappy Digital Camera (age 16)
> 2) Senior picture from high school (age 17)
> 3) One of my best friends and I (age 16)
> 4) Me in my high school cafeteria (age 17)



VERY Adorable!


----------



## Laz (May 22, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> How long ago is TOO long? haha.
> Me as a cute little Sarah Beth and my senior pic...my mother insisted on my looking "decent". blah. I was 17 *embarassed chuckle*



I think they both are far beyond decent!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 23, 2008)

Ok I'll play along...

This one isn't that old, about 3.5 years or so...












And then here's this, from my friend's graduation party. circa 1992.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 23, 2008)

*This is the most extreme blast from the past I have ever posted. This is me with a friend at our home, taken back in 1981! Pre-kids, goes without saying....
*


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 24, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok I'll play along...
> 
> This one isn't that old, about 3.5 years or so...



Your eyes are like Kryptonite. By the time I can muster enough strength to stop staring at them, 3-4 hours have passed :wubu:


----------



## johnnytattoos (May 29, 2008)

Me in 2003 at the Taj Mahal in Atlantic City, in an amazingly gaudy suite....about 150 lbs ago


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 31, 2008)

Carl1h said:


> Pretty self explanatory, I think.



Oh, I beg to differ.

rabbitislove, what can I say, but -:wubu::wubu:

johnnytattoos - you're a handsome man any size 

And Lilly, every time I see a picture of you I just think you're stunning. I really do. 

(And yes, I know that's two girl crushes in one post.:doh


----------



## nikki_m87 (Jun 6, 2008)

With red and not with red




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


RIP the red.




[/IMG]


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 6, 2008)

Meh, I feel bad now, not having -any- decently old pictures of myself. I used to hate cameras and don't really have any except for those of this past year, and (at home, 3 hours away) are pictures of me as a wee kid. Too bad I can't get my hands on those.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jun 6, 2008)

im getting all my photos back online tihs weekend but already i got the 1970s ones so knock yourself out:

1976
1977
1978
1979

i promise you 1980 will be just as funny


----------



## Tad (Jun 6, 2008)

nikki_m87 said:


> With red and not with red
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All great pictures, but I get the feeling that it might be hard to take a bad picture of you  

Also wanted to say: super cool looking clay creation, and I love the t-shirt in the first one!


----------

